Does USA Gain Anything from Its Allies? - user-on1
======
johntdaly
You mean besides prestige, power, the support of a significant part of the
worlds military in its wars (and there are many), the ability to freely sell
its products in the largest economies in the world, the ability cooperate with
companies in those countries (like BAE Systems, you know that foreign company
that is responsible for the technology that makes the F-35B what it is?) and
so on?

Not sure what you want but the type of relationship the US has is different
from say China but you should differentiate between OECD and NATO partners and
others. WHY would you think that significant economic, political and military
partnerships with the world’s richest and most powerful nations ISN’T giving
the US something?

